# DailyPay issues



## paulmsr (Jul 12, 2016)

Anyone having issues with Daily Pay? The other day I got an email from Uber that they reset my password for security reasons and I had to change it. Went to the site did so and then went over to Daily Pay and changed it there. Two days in a row I've gotten emails from daily pay saying I have an incorrect password.

Is this Uber's way of forcing us to use their instant pay?


----------



## dailypay (Nov 30, 2015)

Hi paulmsr

Maybe I can help you. Please DM your email address associated to your DailyPay account and our team can take a look.

Thank you!
Jaime


----------



## ukguydallas (Jun 10, 2016)

dailypay said:


> Hi paulmsr
> 
> Maybe I can help you. Please DM your email address associated to your DailyPay account and our team can take a look.
> 
> ...


Same issue here and 2nd night in a row with no $. I assume Uber is blocking them from accessing the accounts. End of an Era?


----------



## OneDay (Mar 19, 2016)

No Uber is not blocking them, I changed my password but DailyPay does not know my new password. DailyPay is at fault also though because I don't see where on their website is a place for me to input my new Uber Password.


----------



## dailypay (Nov 30, 2015)

ukguydallas said:


> Same issue here and 2nd night in a row with no $. I assume Uber is blocking them from accessing the accounts. End of an Era?


Hi ukguydallas,

More than happy to help diagnose the issue here. Please DM if you would like to assist.

We like to think we're beginning a new era  Did you know that DoorDash, Instacart and Fasten drivers can all use DailyPay as well? We also allow restaurants on Seamless & GrubHub to get their unpaid earnings for their online delivery order through food apps.

Thanks!


----------



## dailypay (Nov 30, 2015)

OneDay said:


> No Uber is not blocking them, I changed my password but DailyPay does not know my new password. DailyPay is at fault also though because I don't see where on their website is a place for me to input my new Uber Password.


Hi OneDay ,

You can update your password in the "Link Platforms" tab here.

Let me know if you need further assistance.


----------



## ukguydallas (Jun 10, 2016)

And when you relink your account it will do the same again. Happened a few times. After talking on the phone they said they may have a fix on the way. It's due to ubers new security checks.


----------



## paulmsr (Jul 12, 2016)

yea uber requires me to say im not a robot now when i go to the website


----------



## OneDay (Mar 19, 2016)

Apparently if DailyPay's automated system can't get around these new security checks, then we won't be getting our funds through DailyPay for a while. Honestly, everyone should be using DailyPay through Uber but I can't because I rent a car through them. Anyone who uses the Vehicle Solutions program can't use Instant Pay


----------



## Jace (Nov 14, 2015)

paulmsr said:


> Anyone having issues with Daily Pay? The other day I got an email from Uber that they reset my password for security reasons and I had to change it. Went to the site did so and then went over to Daily Pay and changed it there. Two days in a row I've gotten emails from daily pay saying I have an incorrect password.
> 
> Is this Uber's way of forcing us to use their instant pay?


Me too. I updated on DailyPay but link still shows as "pending" @ 90% since Oct 19. Sent a trouble ticket to DailyPay this morning about same.


----------



## ukguydallas (Jun 10, 2016)

It's still not working


----------



## Uber SUCKS for drivers! (Jan 1, 2015)

dailypay said:


> Hi OneDay ,
> 
> You can update your password in the "Link Platforms" tab here.
> 
> Let me know if you need further assistance.


We know this is a system wide FAIL on your part!
U better fix this by tomorrow, or WE ARE ALL LEAVING!!!!!


----------



## paulmsr (Jul 12, 2016)

i started using Uber's Instant Pay because of it over the weekend... even if I could i wouldn't be going back, got cashed out in seconds


----------



## Dact (Mar 2, 2016)

Uber support says their servers are "laggy". But I have also been asked to change my password three times in a week, because of their "Enhanced Safety and Security". I think the problem is more serious than a precaution. Beginning to believe they have been hacked and not disclosing it.


----------



## Texas4life577 (May 31, 2016)

I have the same issues since last Thursday. I called Daily pay customer support today and they told me everything should be ok to go tonight. Well of course I got the email from Uber asking to update my password. This is the third time in 6 days. This time I held off from updated my password hoping that will not delay in receiving my funds. NOPE! I guess I have to cancel my daily pay account. Going to call daily pay tomarrow to see what they say. Another day in a life of a Uber driver.


----------



## Dact (Mar 2, 2016)

Me too! keep checking your email for a password change message from Uber. They don't think that this is important enough for a text message! If you update Dailypay's "Link Accounts" section, if it states you are active, you should be okay, except I don't know if that means presently, or since their last attempt. Received an email from Dailypay saying the problem is resolved, but still haven't received payment from Sunday. Dohhh!


----------



## Dact (Mar 2, 2016)

This is a joke. Dailypay blew it again!


----------



## Texas4life577 (May 31, 2016)

Just talk to Daily pay rep and they informed me that they have a new way of getting our information. I will give them until Thursday and then if no funds then time to cancel. Also I am curious when or if uber sends me another email on updating my password about 4:30 PM central time. If they do that I know for sure Uber is screwing with us because we are using daily pay.


----------



## paulmsr (Jul 12, 2016)

im glad i qualified for instant pay.. i wish i switched over earlier, get my money in seconds now


----------



## Dact (Mar 2, 2016)

Ok, here's what may be going on. Just received an email from Dailypay. have pasted it and my reply below.

"Hi Thomas,
Great, I just went ahead and got your account re-activated. Uber has added these security measures, and part of that is resetting their client's passwords when they realize that a different IP address has logged into their account - that is what we believe is happening. However your account looks good now, so hopefully, Uber does not reset your password again today."

My reply


"So, the problem is that Uber sees your login to my account as an intrusion, and resets my password. Makes sense, because their email requesting me to change my password arrives shortly after your 5:30 EDT deadline. 

Seems like an easy thing to fix, Uber just needs to "trust" your IP."

Anyone agree?


----------



## Dact (Mar 2, 2016)

Texas4life577 said:


> Just talk to Daily pay rep and they informed me that they have a new way of getting our information. I will give them until Thursday and then if no funds then time to cancel. Also I am curious when or if uber sends me another email on updating my password about 4:30 PM central time. If they do that I know for sure Uber is screwing with us because we are using daily pay.


Your 4:30 CDT email jives with my 3:30 MDT email, which matches the 5:30 EDT attempt by Dailypay to access your, and all, of our accounts. See my post above!


----------



## Texas4life577 (May 31, 2016)

I think you hit it right on the head. That makes more sense to me. Just hope this gets corrected.


----------



## Dact (Mar 2, 2016)

Why does this remind me of the old Pogo cartoon? "We have found the enemy, and he is us!"


----------



## Poopship (Oct 26, 2016)

Still not working. 

Will we get our last weeks earnings? I had 230 or more that I didnt receive because dailypay is not working. 

My banking info is theres in my uber account so i know they'll get the money but without being able to log into our account will they not pay us?

Getting concerned and most definitely going to bail if there is no answer.


----------



## Texas4life577 (May 31, 2016)

Same here. I going to bail out but I noticed when I started the cancellation of Daily Pay I will need to pay them $64 from last week. That's fine with me along I received it back from Uber. I know this will end up in a freaking mess.


----------



## Poopship (Oct 26, 2016)

I received an email from dailypay this morning that says they are going to cancel my account because they can't access it due to Uber security update . 

They said they thought of a new way to access the account but it didn't work.

Luckily my balance with them is 0.

They told me to switch my account info back on uber vault to my own personal info. 

They also said they will be sending me my last week's earnings by tomorrow . 

End of an Era


----------



## Texas4life577 (May 31, 2016)

Just talk to a Daily Pay rep and she gave me the same information. But one happy fact is that they will be sending me my funds from last week. Not much but $84 is better then owning like they previous told me. I still have high regards for Daily Pay and it is a shame that Uber is forcing them out. Never had used instant pay with Uber but I thought there is much more fees with that program compare to Daily Pay. I guess I might find out if they accept me.


----------



## Dact (Mar 2, 2016)

Guess my theory was wrong. Dailypay emailed me again last night that they could not access my account, without any password change requests from Uber. No, I think this is all Uber's mess, but I can't continue with Dailpay if I'm not being paid. Duhh! Anyway, guess it's goodbye. Good luck all!


----------



## RanoVA (Aug 16, 2016)

So after my last reserve deposit last Thursday, I been getting emails from Uber and trydailypay about password and security issues. All emails -> Uber tells me to reset my password, dailypay message saying i don't have to update, of course I update with Uber, dailypay says oh hey update your link password...
Come no updates from DailyPay about password changes, no deposits, I open support tickets. A couple of them. With no word from dailypay I did change my vault late Monday cause something felt fishy. No response till Tuesday saying my account is canceled because I changed my vault to my personal bank account. This morning, email from dailypay says that they received my Uber pay and will deposit in my personal account next day, fingers crossed. 
Wed afternoon email from DailyPay "Unfortunately, DailyPay is permanently blocked from accessing your Partner’s account as a result of Uber’s new Safety and Security initiatives."
Permanently..... great I am pushed on to Ubers GreenDot card mess :{


----------



## 2MsBandT (Dec 15, 2015)

RanoVA you can use your own bank debit card with Uber's Instant Pay. The cost is .50c to cash out $1 or more of your earnings.

If you don't want to pay the .50c, you can order Uber's debit card and you are not charged to cash out. But, there maybe fees attached for not maintain a minimum amount etc.

I get paid in a matter of minutes.


----------



## Transportador (Sep 15, 2015)

2MsBandT said:


> RanoVA you can use your own bank debit card with Uber's Instant Pay. The cost is .50c to cash out $1 or more of your earnings.
> 
> If you don't want to pay the .50c, you can order Uber's debit card and you are not charged to cash out. But, there maybe fees attached for not maintain a minimum amount etc.
> 
> I get paid in a matter of minutes.


Uber's website says it could take up to 3 days to get your money using your own debit card. Is this true in your case? I use B of A for bank. Which bank do you use?


----------



## Dact (Mar 2, 2016)

Hey,
Does anyone know what you are supposed to do with your vault if Dailypay unlinked you? Does 'Personal Account" mean a different account than what you have been using?


----------



## Transportador (Sep 15, 2015)

Dact said:


> Hey,
> Does anyone know what you are supposed to do with your vault if Dailypay unlinked you? Does 'Personal Account" mean a different account than what you have been using?


You need to set in Uber vault to have money sent to your bank account, not Daily Pay bank account. DP cant do Uber any longer. Sad


----------



## Poopship (Oct 26, 2016)

I lost my debit card recently and am awaiting a new one in the mail, does anyone know if with uber instant pay if you can use someone elses debit card? like my roommates?
Thanks


----------



## Dact (Mar 2, 2016)

Transportador said:


> You need to set in Uber vault to have money sent to your bank account, not Daily Pay bank account. DP cant do Uber any longer. Sad


Thanks my friend. Forgot that it was Dailypay's account that was listed in my vault! Doh!


----------



## 2MsBandT (Dec 15, 2015)

Transportador I get paid almost instantly. I don't have B of A, but I believe someone posted that have BofA and they get paid fast also.

Poopship I have not tried to use someone else's debit card with Uber's instant pay, but I did it all the time with Lyft's instant pay. I would try and transfer a small amount to see if it works first.


----------



## paulmsr (Jul 12, 2016)

i use TD Bank and get it immediately. What Uber does is use your debit card instead of a bank account and does a "refund charge". So just like if you returned something to a store it shows up instantly


----------



## Transportador (Sep 15, 2015)

paulmsr said:


> i use TD Bank and get it immediately. What Uber does is use your debit card instead of a bank account and does a "refund charge". So just like if you returned something to a store it shows up instantly


Thanks. So it works on weekends and holidays right?


----------



## paulmsr (Jul 12, 2016)

yea i used it on saturday and it was instant


----------



## RanoVA (Aug 16, 2016)

So started to use the Uber instant pay. Two issues, not sure the fee is just 50cents. Will need to look at my next statement to see if dollars are missing. The other is boost incentives are not paid out just base and surge. 
I hope there will be another payout method but the captcha login will prevent third-party from looking at your pay so little hope there. 

DAV


----------



## paulmsr (Jul 12, 2016)

RanoVA said:


> Two issues, not sure the fee is just 50cents.


what makes you unsure? if it is more than 50 cents they'd be facing another lawsuit


----------



## JaneDoe (Nov 1, 2016)

Issues getting paid... It appears a ghost has hacked my account; changing information to their account for direct deposit!! This will be the third time this has happened. Getting tired of going to LA every week to fight for money I earned!


----------



## Activist1 (May 15, 2016)

RanoVA said:


> So started to use the Uber instant pay. Two issues, not sure the fee is just 50cents. Will need to look at my next statement to see if dollars are missing. The other is boost incentives are not paid out just base and surge.
> I hope there will be another payout method but the captcha login will prevent third-party from looking at your pay so little hope there.
> 
> DAV


did you resolve the issue? are they seriously double charging?


----------

